# IUID in Copenhagen and the right timing



## rachiebabe (Mar 10, 2011)

hello ladies. 

i am new to this site and have the posts and information so supportive and helpful.
my DP and myself (same sex)had our first IUID on 21st March 11 at MFS. 
yesterday i got my AF and was absolutely devastated. i had all symptoms like cramps, bleeding gums, pink spotting and a general feeling of being pregnant. it was the worst 2 weeks ever though as i got really bad thrush then last wed i ended up at the doctors screaming in pain - turns out i had a bartholin cyst the size of a hens egg and am now on antibiotics so the thrush is back   i think the stress of the past few weeks brought this on. we both convinced ourselves we were pregnant with all this mad stuff happening but sadly it was not meant to be.

because we are same sex couple our PCT won't fund the treatment for us so we paid to go privately which cost well over £1600!! we are not the most affluent people and most of the payment went on the credit card  which we will be paying off for a good old while. 

i have been doing some research and have found a lot of stuff on CFC. the cost of this is so so much cheaper so i have looked into flights and think i will do it in a day. i have emailed them and am just waiting for a response.  I just wanted to know if anyone has been there before and can tell me what it is like. i will be doing treatment naturally as my doctors have deemed nothing wrong with me fertility wise. When i went this time i went the day after i got my CB smiley face. i did test in the morning and i got no smiley, but then tested around 2pm and got it. was i too early on this? (some sites to say check first thing and others say wait till lunch?!)should i have waited until the Tuesday?  i am absolutely gutted because of the cost involved and am blaming myself for being impatient and going in on the Monday - which i was advised to by the clinic . any advice on Copenhagen would be really appreciated and what dates should i go - day with smiley face, day after or day after that? i am so so confused and really need to try and get it right this time. thanks in advance xxxxxxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Rachiebabe - so sorry to read of your bfn and the awful time you have been having  . I think your timing for IUI was right, day after a positive ovulation test is great, so try not to drive yourself mad wondering about the timing - it is much better for the sperm to be waiting for the egg than the other way around.

I haven't had treatment abroad so can't help you much with that, but you might want to have a look at pricklyhedghog's IUI diary (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244705.0) as she had 2 IUIs at Copenhagen so there is probably some useful information there. Other than that you could take a look at the treatment overseas threads as there may well be other Copenhagen IUIers there.

Good luck!

Some1
xx


----------



## rachiebabe (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks some1. really appreciate the link. will have a good read of it now xxxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

You're welcome Rachie, hope it is useful

Some1
xx


----------

